# Resurgence in c.b. radio use



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

So I have talked to a few new to the c.b. game people in the last week. So I called a c.b. shop I had spent some money at years ago. They were still open. I asked them about some different equipment, he told me they are nearly sold out of everything


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

CB was really big in the 1980’s, and I know a woman who was still at it, in the year 2000 AD. 
And I think that ham radio will explode in use.
People need a way to communicate, that is not smothered by cencership.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i've had a CB in my pickup since the 70's.
I wouldn't go on a road trip without it, and paper road maps.

The one I've had the last 15 years is a Galaxy 40 channel.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> i've had a CB in my pickup since the 70's.
> I wouldn't go on a road trip without it, and paper road maps.
> 
> The one I've had the last 15 years is a Galaxy 40 channel.


It was CB that got me into ham radio. We were on a road trip, early 90's. We had an E-350 conversion van and I had the CB for typical road use. The more we listened, the more pissed she got. She hated the static and really hated the language. Long story short, the CB was ripped out of the mount and tossed to the back never to be installed again. I was telling my dive buddy about this later and he suggested ham radio. He had been into ham for many years and got me interested. It's been ham ever since.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Had a CB in my first truck and loved it. After that they sorta became obsolete. I'd love to see a return of them.

Look at the antenna on this Trans Am.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Used them all the time driving semi. Very handy tool that saved a lot of time and aggravation. Avoiding traffic, accidents, road construction and finding directions etc. Only problem was the idiots using them for entertainment blocking the channels.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sales are up, or supply is down?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Sasquatch said:


> Had a CB in my first truck and loved it. After that they sorta became obsolete. I'd love to see a return of them.
> 
> Look at the antenna on this Trans Am.


Who didn't grow up wanting a Trans Am like that, not to mention Sally Field for a girl friend???


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

I got caught in an ice storm in New Mexico, I40 did not move for 3 days. First thing I did was buy a CB even though I was a amateur radio operator. On road conditions the truckers are the first to know. Now I am retired and still want a CB for road trips even with my ham gear. de KA5SIW


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Used them all the time driving semi. Very handy tool that saved a lot of time and aggravation. Avoiding traffic, accidents, road construction and finding directions etc. Only problem was the idiots using them for entertainment blocking the channels.


It was the idiots that got me in trouble with my wife.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Captjim_NM said:


> I got caught in an ice storm in New Mexico, I40 did not move for 3 days. First thing I did was buy a CB even though I was a amateur radio operator. On road conditions the truckers are the first to know. Now I am retired and still want a CB for road trips even with my ham gear. de KA5SIW


You would be surprised but I have found that there are truckers using 2m/440.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Good thread. I had one in my 1970 VW square back and 1972 VW van... 

Was thinking down this line the other day when I pulled out my walkie talkies from their faraday cage, made sure they were charged and played around with them abit. I think a portable CB might be a start. I have VHF radios on my boat, handheld and fixed, and a SW receiver.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Sitting out in a field on a hill, I found a bunch of freedom loving Americans on lsb


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Stupid question time. How does a CB radio differ from a VHF radio? Are they interchangeable, is there any crossover in use or are they two entirely different platforms of communication?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hemi45 said:


> Stupid question time. How does a CB radio differ from a VHF radio? Are they interchangeable, is there any crossover in use or are they two entirely different platforms of communication?


CB is in the 27MHz range. VHF is 30-300.
CB is buy a radio, use it. VHF is buy a radio, take a test, get a license, THEN you can use it (legally).
Antenna and radio theory are pretty much the same between the two.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

CB, based on Freq ( if power was same) should have better range?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> CB is in the 27MHz range. VHF is 30-300.
> CB is buy a radio, use it. VHF is buy a radio, take a test, get a license, THEN you can use it (legally).
> Antenna and radio theory are pretty much the same between the two.


Thank you. When I think of VHF radios, I think of boats. Are all those boat operators with a VHF on board supposed to be licensed?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I "registered" with the USGC by calling them out, they answered, took my name, copied my radio and boat info and I was on my way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> CB, based on Freq ( if power was same) should have better range?


Your basic CB that truckers and hunters use has about a 5 mile range, depending on conditions.
Lots of Southern pine trees around will drastically reduce range.
Sitting on top of Brasstown Bald mountain in North Georgia and your range will be much much greater.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Your basic CB that truckers and hunters use has about a 5 mile range, depending on conditions.
> Lots of Southern pine trees around will drastically reduce range.
> Sitting on top of Brasstown Bald mountain in North Georgia and your range will be much much greater.


So, I couldnt put an antenna on my roof, with customary tennis ball on it, to over reach the trees?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> So, I couldnt put an antenna on my roof, with customary tennis ball on it, to over reach the trees?


I'm a CB dummy, techno wise, but the antenna has to be a specific length to get the proper SWR - signal to wave ratio.
The ultimate antenna length is, I believe, 109 inches.
Those shorter tan that usually have windings in the base to make it equal to 109 inches. I watched the local CB shop "tune" my new roof mount antenna by adjusting the height of the actual metal rod in and out of the base mount by using the SWR meter on my radio. He only had to move it a fraction of an inch.

Someonne with much more savvy than me needs to answer your question.

It all has to do with the frequencies CB's are limited to.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Thank you. When I think of VHF radios, I think of boats. Are all those boat operators with a VHF on board supposed to be licensed?


They eliminated the vhf license requirements decades ago.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm a CB dummy, techno wise, but the antenna has to be a specific length to get the proper SWR - signal to wave ratio........


Standing wave ratio.


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

A 102 length antenna is a quarter of a wave length, all shorter antenna typically have a round ball at the bottom with copper coil to add up to 102, the height of the antenna plus the coil equal 102. The swr is adjusted by moving the gap between the coil and the standing antenna to get the minimum resistance across the entire 40 channel spectrum. A 1.5 or less across the range is very good


----------

